# Los pronombres relativos 'que' o 'el que' (sujeto)



## muycuriosa

Hola a todos:

Los pronombres relativos me dejan bastante confundida (=verwirren mich??). Hay aún otra frase en la que no estoy perfectamente segura de lo que es correcto y no. Se trata del pronombre que tiene la función de sujeto en la relativa:

..., y ése es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CDs y *que *va a tener 12 años en enero.

¿Es también correcto decir: '..., y ése es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CDs y *el que *va a tener 12 años en enero'?

Me parece un poco raro 'el que' aquí, pero no estoy segura.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Turmalin

Yo quitaría el pronombre personal _le_ de dativo, ya que está comprendido en el pronombre relativo. Por lo demás, me parece correcto. Por regla general y que yo sepa, sólo se repite el pronombre si va precedido de un sustantivo o nombre, por ejemplo: _A Pedro le dejamos los CDs_, pero _dejamos los CDs a Pedro_, al menos en la norma escrita. También: _la casa la alquilamos_, pero _alquilamos la casa_.
Por cierto: el _el que_, que te suena mal, lo puedes dejar también sólo en _que_, y sería también correcto.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias por la respuesta.

En cuanto al pronombre redundante 'le' (COI) estoy bastante segura de que es correcto; en esto hay una diferencia entre el COD que sigue la regla que mencionas y el COI o sea el objeto indirecto en general se expresa dos veces: el sintagma nominal (a Pedro) y además 'le / les'.

Saludos


----------



## litelchau

Mi propuesta:
_y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CDs, que va a cumplir 12 años en enero._


----------



## muycuriosa

Muchas gracias, litelchau.


----------



## Deimos13

Reemplazando Pedro por "que"

y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CDs, que va a cumplir 12 años en Enero.

reemplazándolo por pronombre relativo "el cual"

y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CDs, el cual va a cumplir 12 años en Enero


Nunca puedes combinar las dos formas o es la una o es la otra. 
Cuando hablas de pronombres relativos se traducen así : der (el cual), die (la cual), das (el, la cual) dependiendo del genero correspondiente en español, ya que no tenemos neutro. 

Saludos.
D13.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola de nuevo:
Solo quisiera añadir que el plural de CD es CD porque se trata de una sigla. La forma CDs viene influenciada por el inglés.
También puede decirse "cedé" y su correspondiente plural "cedés".

Saludos


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Deimos13:

Si retomo mi frase (corregida - gracias, lady jekyll) - y si he entendido bien - puedo decir:  
'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, *que* va a cumplir 10 años en enero' o: 
'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, *el cual* va a cumplir 10 años en enero' 
*pero no*: 
'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, *el que* va a cumplir años en enero' 

¿Lo tengo todo entendido ahora? 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Deimos13

Exactamente!!!

Incluso ya que leo de nuevo las frases tengo un par de comentarios más:

1. 'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, el que va a cumplir años en enero'  la gente acostumbra a decirlo bastante, pero es un error por lo que te explicaba anteriormente.

2. 'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, que va a cumplir 10 años en enero' 
es más utilizada esta forma cuando estás hablando.

3. 'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, el cual va a cumplir 10 años en enero'  esta forma es la más utilizada cuando se escribe.

Saludos.
D13.


----------



## muycuriosa

Muchas gracias, Deimos13. Todo me queda claro ahora.


----------



## Demurral

'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, Y *que* va a cumplir 10 años en enero' o: 
'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, Y *quien*/e_l qual (es klingt mir kommisch, es ist aber korrekt_) va a cumplir 10 años en enero' 
*pero no*: 
'y ese es Pedro, al que le dejamos tus viejos CD, *el que* va a cumplir años en enero' 

Esta bien. Sin embargo yo colocaria un Y en medio. Sin ella, se me hace raro...lo relaciono mentalmente con "viejos CD", tengo que esforzarme más para relacionarlo con "Pedro". No sé si se me entiende.


Demurral


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias, Demurral.

  Por desgracia, después de releer lo que habéis escrito todos (y otros en otro hilo sobre el tema de los pronombres relativos) mi impresión es que debe de haber aspectos en el uso de los pronombres relativos donde las cosas no son muy claras, ¿no? 

Saludos


----------

